# Aporte de Comando Multicanal



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 23, 2011)

Buen Día.

Les mando un Aporte de un circuito de un comando Multicanal. Es como una especie de intercomunicador.

El archivo está adjunto en Zip. Espero lo puedan abrir. Ahí viene como montar el circuito, viene la lista de componentes y las guías de como hacer el grabado.


----------

